# SEO with YouTube - Post your vids



## [email protected]

I have just realized that my Picasa3 has a fairly decent video maker. So here are a couple that I have made.











I hadn't seen a topic that archived YouTube video's like the facebook topics archive "fb pages". I thought it would be a good idea to be able to visit other videos and make remarks/votes for each other. If there is a topic please redirect me. Otherwise, Lets fill this one in with YouTube videos.


----------



## sagebrush123

Theese videos were great. I like the interior before and afters, however, I was most impressed by the repairs to the deck furniture and the deck staining....

super jobs!

thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Sage. 

Do you have any vids?


----------



## 6126

Nice work Jason. I would add target cities or areas to the main title, and I think the music should be a little more upbeat


----------



## [email protected]

Woodland said:


> Nice work Jason. I would add target cities or areas to the main title, and I think the music should be a little more upbeat


Music is not the seller, and something mellow is my preference. 

Youtube offers tags for video's and that's where I put targeted cities. I'm not sure if it really makes any difference if the city is in the title as long as they are in the tags. Can anyone with YouTube SEO knowledge confirm?


----------



## [email protected]

Mike, it would be good to add your website to your description. I noticed you had a link to another YT vid in there.


----------



## 6126

[email protected] said:


> Music is not the seller, and something mellow is my preference.
> 
> Youtube offers tags for video's and that's where I put targeted cities. I'm not sure if it really makes any difference if the city is in the title as long as they are in the tags. Can anyone with YouTube SEO knowledge confirm?


You might just be surprised what actually music does.  I put the cities and towns in the tags too. Which one works better I couldnt say, but my videos do come up in the searches and the phone rings. Anyway, I was searching Washington County the other night and noticed you are ranking very well :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Where do you get your music Mike? I like the one in your video. I only have 3 songs and they came installed with my comp (new.... :thumbup.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Youtube ranks on its own, it has nothing to do with views or clicks on the videos. Its all in your keywords and title.


----------



## 6126

[email protected] said:


> Where do you get your music Mike? I like the one in your video. I only have 3 songs and they came installed with my comp (new.... :thumbup.


I got that one off youtube. They have a ton of music of every possible type.


----------



## [email protected]

A little more up beat on the music with a different flow to the pics


----------



## TJ Paint

help me be not so ignorant,

how does youtube vids help with your website seo?


----------



## [email protected]

TJ Paint said:


> help me be not so ignorant,
> 
> how does youtube vids help with your website seo?


I look at it like this; It's what's in the title, tags and description. That's what Google crawls. If Google crawls YouTube (as it does) then you get that much more exposure. 

I have seen one of my older YT's rank on the front page when doing specific key word searches.

Not sure I answered your question... I'm not a SEO pro by far. :no:


----------



## TJ Paint

[email protected] said:


> I look at it like this; It's what's in the title, tags and description. That's what Google crawls. If Google crawls YouTube (as it does) then you get that much more exposure.
> 
> I have seen one of my older YT's rank on the front page when doing specific key word searches.
> 
> Not sure I answered your question... I'm not a SEO pro by far. :no:


how does it link with your website though is what I'm wondering.


----------



## Jaso[email protected]

TJ Paint said:


> how does it link with your website though is what I'm wondering.


You have to have a link to your website in the description box. Would this be a form of back linking using YouTube as a vehicle? Just a thought.

And adding the "tags" is the key words people use to find you. That is critical. Weather they find my Youtube or my website, either way it's a part of the whole web experience imo.


----------



## sagebrush123

Jason-

I don't even have a web-site.
It would be a feat to post a photo. I've done it before with help, and need to update my skills and add a little more visual sharing. A neighbor kid came and help me resize my photos to post and then I uploaded on to PT and he did it so fast-I can't remember how to do it. I have photo album of projects, but that probably needs a scanner? also many are on the computer -just taking the time to learn and having a slower teacher.

I am enjoying the videos, though, alot.


----------



## 6126

sagebrush123 said:


> Jason-
> 
> I don't even have a web-site.
> It would be a feat to post a photo. I've done it before with help, and need to update my skills and add a little more visual sharing. A neighbor kid came and help me resize my photos to post and then I uploaded on to PT and he did it so fast-I can't remember how to do it. I have photo album of projects, but that probably needs a scanner? also many are on the computer -just taking the time to learn and having a slower teacher.
> 
> I am enjoying the videos, though, alot.


IGive me a call if you ever want to launch a website. I will do what I can to help. No charge. I spent roughly $200 to get my domain, templetes, and get the site live. My site is still very plain and generic, but it serves it purpose for now. The phone rings :thumbsup: As my business grows, I will evenually hire a pro to make it shine :thumbup:


----------



## 6126

Jason, that music sounds very familiar  Good choice. I have gotten compliments from several customers on that catchy little tune.


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> help me be not so ignorant,
> 
> how does youtube vids help with your website seo?


Google owns youtube.


----------



## mr.fixit

nice video. You should get some T's made up so that you dont have to advertise for S/W


----------



## premierpainter

Good videos. You should speed up the before and after shots. It is tough looking at a railing for what seems to be a minute. But, overall well done.


----------



## PressurePros

This is a video I made for Concrete Cleaning Services Delaware County, PA


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

ewingpainting.net said:


> Youtube ranks on its own, it has nothing to do with views or clicks on the videos. Its all in your keywords and title.


I disagree with your statement. The amount of views also plays a part in ranking. All things being equal, Google/Youtube will show a video that has more views. The algorithm has to take the views into effect when Youtube wants to serve up a "viral" video. 

This is not really important for us as painting contractors ranking our local videos, but when trying to rank nationwide/globally, people/companies make sure they get views even if they have to purchase them.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Here's Mine.


----------



## 6126

Awesome


----------



## [email protected]

premierpainter said:


> Good videos. You should speed up the before and after shots. It is tough looking at a railing for what seems to be a minute. But, overall well done.


I need to learn how to cut the time on music to better compliment the length of video by how many pictures I have. For now, I am making the video's at the length of the music and some videos are hard to add enough pictures to bring the rotation down to a more acceptable time per picture. I prefer around 8 seconds per picture but there are times I can't get under 15 secs which I think is too long. I do understand the issue.


----------



## PressurePros

Jason, people can perceive things pretty quickly. I try to run 2-3 seconds on a frame at most. Incorporating live video and keeping the whole thing under 1:30 will usually hold someone's attention. I have a pretty decent attention span and the most I watch of any promo video is 45 seconds, FF'ing when pics take too long on screen.


----------



## 6126

PressurePros said:


> Jason, people can perceive things pretty quickly. I try to run 2-3 seconds on a frame at most. Incorporating live video and keeping the whole thing under 1:30 will usually hold someone's attention. I have a pretty decent attention span and the most I watch of any promo video is 45 seconds, FF'ing when pics take too long on screen.


 Great job on the video Ken :thumbup: Can you give me your thoughts on my latest video?


----------



## premierpainter

Mike, you should try to get some pictures of you guys actually working. It looks like you pulled your truck up to some houses and took a picture. 
Showing yourself, your dogs and your son are good touches....adds credibility to you and your business.


----------



## [email protected]

premierpainter said:


> Mike, you should try to get some pictures of you guys actually working. It looks like you pulled your truck up to some houses and took a picture.
> Showing yourself, your dogs and your son are good touches....adds credibility to you and your business.


He actually has quite a few video's that have him and his guys working. He has only posted a couple vids on this topic.


----------



## PressurePros

Mike, good pacing. Something I found that helps with stills is a zooming on panning during the frame duration. Gives it more of a live feel. The reality is that still picture movies are headin out the door. I just bought a new HD camera with a killer microphone system to start filimng more action spots. I have had some pro studios do some voiceover work (another critical element to tell your story). Gonna combine them this year for some killer videos. Well, my version of killer.


----------



## 6126

premierpainter said:


> Mike, you should try to get some pictures of you guys actually working. It looks like you pulled your truck up to some houses and took a picture.
> Showing yourself, your dogs and your son are good touches....adds credibility to you and your business.


Thanks.  Those are actually photos I downloaded off Jason's website and then"photoshoped" my truck and yard signs into the picture :whistling2: No, thanks for the feedback. I actually got a lot of photos this ummer that will make for some good videos this summer. I def agree they shouldnt be over 1:30 in length. Some of my first ones were 5 or 6 minutes and I actually have one thats 10.  Wayyyyy to long :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

Mike has always been jealous of my work... :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

Here is a compilation of before and afters of our deck staining:

http://youtu.be/5ywFAaQSsCo


----------



## Coat It!

Great video! Love the music too.

YouTube started a new thing recently called AudioSwap, I don't know if that's where you got the music from but it's a real good option for folks who don't want to pay for music rights. Basically you select a song from YouTube's list of popular/commercially succesful songs and it will swap that song in to the audio track for your video.

The downside? It completely swaps your audio track so anything you want to say you have to say using subtitles on the screen. Also a little ad pops up sometimes giving credit to the artist of the song you choose. Still, better than paying for the rights to use songs commercially.


----------



## 6126

Coat It! said:


> Great video! Love the music too.
> 
> YouTube started a new thing recently called AudioSwap, I don't know if that's where you got the music from but it's a real good option for folks who don't want to pay for music rights. Basically you select a song from YouTube's list of popular/commercially succesful songs and it will swap that song in to the audio track for your video.
> 
> The downside? It completely swaps your audio track so anything you want to say you have to say using subtitles on the screen. Also a little ad pops up sometimes giving credit to the artist of the song you choose. Still, better than paying for the rights to use songs commercially.


I used audioswap on the first video I posted in this thread. I think its great especially when it comes to copyright issues. I have another youtube channel with 180 or so quad riding and racing vvideos and they have nailed me several times on the copyright thing.  The tune I posted on the first page here was called "Gator Drive" off audioswap. It was the best one I could find. I feel having a catchy tune is very important even if people arent watching for the music, they are tapping their feet without even rea;izing it. :yes: I wouyldnt bother me if anyone used the same tune either since none of ya'll are my competitors.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I don't like the music. Most the time when I'm watching a yt, I am watching TV or hanging with my wife. If a YT has music I immediately turn off the sound. I have one video with music I added through yt, epoxy floor coating in my gallery. I can't figure out how to ditch the sound in yt.


----------



## Pro Paint Northwest

*YouTube Videos for Painting in Vancouver WA*

Great idea! Here's a one of my videos from YouTube.






Pro Paint Northwest has been painting in Vancouver WA Area since 2001, but I'm new to this forum. I haven't added any music or sound to my videos.


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome Pro Paint! Hey, jump on over to the introductory forum and tell us a bit about yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## vividpainting

You all have some real nice videos. @ Jason, pressurepro and woodland how do you go about creating the actual video ? right now im just starting out with my FB page, but i think youtube would be a good idea as well.


----------



## [email protected]

vividpainting said:


> You all have some real nice videos. @ Jason, pressurepro and woodland how do you go about creating the actual video ? right now im just starting out with my FB page, but i think youtube would be a good idea as well.


I am currently using a free program provided by Google called: Picasa3. It allows me to upload straight to Youtube after I have edited it to my liking.


----------



## woi2ld

LMAO......i used the same music as you guys , tooo frign' funy. I think its because it comes with the 'windows movie maker' software that comes with windows computers.


----------



## [email protected]

Just wipped out a new Interior vid


----------



## [email protected]

Here is one with a variety of our services (before and afters).


----------



## parodi

[email protected] said:


> Just wipped out a new Interior vid


 
Jason, I'm getting a clipping/shuddering at certain spots in the audio on this video. I looked at it thru IE8 ,Chrome and Firefox....all the same. I've had this happen to me when converting audio formats from FLAC to MP3 or .wav to MP3.


----------



## optimal

Where can you find some good background music


----------



## woi2ld

optimal said:


> Where can you find some good background music


lmao again ;DDD cool video , i miss painting machinery like u did ther.....audio's great , leave it ;D:thumbup:


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Not the greatest. I am planning on doing some 1st hand and humorous painting parody videos this winter.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.




----------



## aaron61

Don't see the need for any music in painting videos.I would rather here what's going on.If I want music I will watch a music video.IMHO


----------



## John's Painting

[email protected] said:


> I look at it like this; It's what's in the title, tags and description. That's what Google crawls. If Google crawls YouTube (as it does) then you get that much more exposure.


Apparently it's beneficial also because Google actually owns YouTube so you'll find, more often than not, that for specific keywords, YouTube videos linked to those words will appear atop the search results regardless of the SEO of the sites listed below them.

Again, I'm also not an SEO expert but that's what I believe to be true and why posting on YouTube can be a great benefit to your SEO campaign.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

*A recent estimate*

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12646509/historical-figurez-moviehttp://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7582361/abbreviations-aj-recorder


----------



## Seattlepainting

Here is my latest


----------



## Seattlepainting

*Stain Video*

Here is a stain video from 3 months ago..kinda long sorry


----------



## rochelepainting

We made this video showing a customer's lounge room being converted to a luxury bedroom. http://www.rochelepainting.com.au/


----------



## rochelepainting

*Bedroom Transformation*

Just read how to embed youtube videos. The help section in ths forum is great. Anyway here it is


----------



## [email protected]

Personally, I like music in my video's 

Here is a video I made using Animoto (uploaded to YT). I find it a bit more advanced in it's ability to be creative. But on the other hand, I had to use Picasa3 to do the video clips. Animoto only allows up to 10sec clips... Here is my first video of stills combined with video clips:


----------



## 6126

Good job Jason


----------



## 6126

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Lee Decorating - Plainview, NY - YouTube


Very professional :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

For a Yellowbook ad...


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

I just did this one. My wife mocked me for having to prompt 2 nervous workers. I thought it showed us as human and not robots, so I left it in.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

A short one. We do not use those cheap brushes. I wishes the company that made this did not use some "stock" photo.


----------



## [email protected]

This one isn't anything special other than combining 3 separate videos together (hadn't done this before until today) and adding a few text blocks between on a specific job. It's 7.5 minutes long, no music (replaced by noisy bathroom fans :thumbsup: )

I'm merely playing around with what my programs are able to do. This video was not made to market my service even though it has all the SEO jumbo..


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

Jason,

Nice work....and what an awesome view they have from those windows.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

I've been playing around a bit with After Effects. This would be an intro before the actual video plays.

You can produce HD quality videos with this program, which was not used here. I do have an HD one, and it looks beautiful.

I used the pre-loaded colors, so yes I will change the unmanly pink.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, I like that. What program is that?


----------



## [email protected]

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> Jason,
> 
> Nice work....and what an awesome view they have from those windows.


Thank you. It was a fun project. :thumbup:

And yes, the view is pretty good for what it is.  It looks over a lower neighbor hood. This side of the mountain is really nice. A lot of stucco homes and money... :yes:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

[email protected] said:


> Wow, I like that. What program is that?


Adobe After Effects, its really for someone that works in that field, as its a professional program that runs about $1000 bucks, the people that know how to use it, can use it for professional movie making and alot more. You literally have to take a course or at least go through a ton of tutorials on how to use it properly.



[email protected] said:


> Thank you. It was a fun project. :thumbup:
> 
> And yes, the view is pretty good for what it is.  It looks over a lower neighbor hood. This side of the mountain is really nice. A lot of stucco homes and money... :yes:


Well....I'm not sure how good a view that is to most, but when you lived all your life in these flat lands, anything larger then a hill is pretty cool. No mountain views here, but we do have ocean views.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwdX-OHADsQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Here is a first video of my company.


----------



## 6126

Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting

Yep - looks great. The only thing I might do is leave it on your photos for a tad bit longer as those are great pictures. You don't get a chance to admire them that long. What program did you use to make the video? 

Pat


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Woodland,Pat Thanks I am glad you like it.

Pat its a part of Footbridge package.


----------



## ArtPainting

My project July 2012 - 



My project October 2012 - 



Thanks !!!


----------



## Westview

ArtPainting said:


> My project July 2012 -  July 2012 ArtPainting Canada - YouTube
> My project October 2012 -  October 2012 ArtPainting Canada - YouTube
> Thanks !!!


I really like your videos. How did you get such smooth pans? Are they just pictures or are they actual vids?


----------



## 6126

ArtPainting said:


> My project July 2012 - July 2012 ArtPainting Canada - YouTube
> My project October 2012 - October 2012 ArtPainting Canada - YouTube
> Thanks !!!


Boring and waaaaaaay to long. Might be great for a realtor selling a home. But for selling paint jobs? Maybe throw in some before and during shots showing the work being done?


----------



## Westview

Has anyone had any issues with background music and copyright laws? I'm in the process of putting some of my clips together. Wouldn't want to get fined.


----------



## Steve Burnett

For us, we have found video testimonials to be more powerful than promo videos. I record them from my iPhone and then upload it directly to out YouTube channel and then it automatically drops into our testimonial page on out website. 

http://www.burnettpainting.com/testimonials/


----------



## Damon T

Steve Burnett said:


> For us, we have found video testimonials to be more powerful than promo videos. I record them from my iPhone and then upload it directly to out YouTube channel and then it automatically drops into our testimonial page on out website.
> 
> http://www.burnettpainting.com/testimonials/


Awesome Steve! How do they automatically to your web page? Is that a lot of technical stuff or is it pretty easy?


----------



## Maritime

Westview said:


> Has anyone had any issues with background music and copyright laws? I'm in the process of putting some of my clips together. Wouldn't want to get fined.



why don't you use some of that guitar fingering in your videos and you can narrate like that rooster in the robin hood cartoon


----------



## Steve Burnett

Damon T said:


> Awesome Steve! How do they automatically to your web page? Is that a lot of technical stuff or is it pretty easy?


Thank you. - we use a Wordpress plugin. Mike Williams set it up for us. www.clikwiz.com


----------



## Westview

Steve Burnett said:


> For us, we have found video testimonials to be more powerful than promo videos. I record them from my iPhone and then upload it directly to out YouTube channel and then it automatically drops into our testimonial page on out website.
> 
> http://www.burnettpainting.com/testimonials/


How do you get the client to do the video testimonial. Is this something you talk about at the end of the project or do you bring it up before...


----------



## Steve Burnett

Westview said:


> How do you get the client to do the video testimonial. Is this something you talk about at the end of the project or do you bring it up before...


Great question Damon,

There is a 2 minute window of opportunity. It's when your guys are all finished and cleaned up. When the customer is telling you how happy they are. At that point you ask them if they would do a small favor for you. They say sure or ask what. Then you say how much it would help if they would give you a 10 second video testimonial. Again how much it would help. If both are there usually one of them will do it. Once they get going it can run all the way up to a minute. I will also ask the reserved spouse to stand next to the other or moral support. Some times they speak at the end.
You can't be shy when asking or they will decline. Ask as if your next job depends on it!


----------



## Westview

Steve Burnett said:


> Great question Damon,
> 
> There is a 2 minute window of opportunity. It's when your guys are all finished and cleaned up. When the customer is telling you how happy they are. At that point you ask them if they would do a small favor for you. They say sure or ask what. Then you say how much it would help if they would give you a 10 second video testimonial. Again how much it would help. If both are there usually one of them will do it. Once they get going it can run all the way up to a minute. I will also ask the reserved spouse to stand next to the other or moral support. Some times they speak at the end.
> You can't be shy when asking or they will decline. Ask as if your next job depends on it!


My name is Aaron. Sounds like you have your sales skills in check. I'm going to try doing this.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Westview said:


> My name is Aaron. Sounds like you have your sales skills in check. I'm going to try doing this.


Sorry! Aaron,

All the best!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's one of mine where Youtube made me a video thru Google. :thumbup:


----------



## Damon T

Steve Burnett said:


> Great question Damon,
> 
> There is a 2 minute window of opportunity. It's when your guys are all finished and cleaned up. When the customer is telling you how happy they are. At that point you ask them if they would do a small favor for you. They say sure or ask what. Then you say how much it would help if they would give you a 10 second video testimonial. Again how much it would help. If both are there usually one of them will do it. Once they get going it can run all the way up to a minute. I will also ask the reserved spouse to stand next to the other or moral support. Some times they speak at the end.
> You can't be shy when asking or they will decline. Ask as if your next job depends on it!


Hey Steve
I've asked the lasts two clients to no avail, but will keep trying with future clients. Its funny how some people are shy about doing that. And yes they were very happy clients.


----------



## Steve Burnett

Hi Damon,

Way to go! Research showiest people do not act on an idea that they like let alone the far fewer people who continue after the first failure! 

Give it 100% in all 10 attempts. If you don't get 1 in 10, call me. Once you capture your first one you will be hooked!  

I don't get them all to and if I had to guess maybe 1 in 3 do. Plus many of them are repeat so I may have one already, but saying all that we have only captured 80+ in the last 2 years. 

You've got this!


----------



## Delta Painting




----------



## nEighter

http://youtu.be/vw3ebumGLX0




i have no idea how to get videos to show up on here..


----------



## 6126

I made this one today


----------



## Lornmastro

great videos


----------



## 6126

*Vancouver Wa Painter*

Exterior paint Vancouver Wa


----------



## 6126

*Battle Ground Wa Painter*

House Painting Battle Ground Wa


----------



## Sir Mixalot

House Painter in Melbourne, Florida


----------



## Zman828

I never though about using vidoe's for seo but i think this is a great idea. I may try it out.
__________________
Straight Edge Painting
painting contractors Jacksonville FL


----------

